# Boarditreffen??



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

Hi Leutz,

hätte denn jemand Interesse, sich an einem Samstag (den man noch ausmachen muss) zwischen 5-6 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang an einem Maassee zum Angeln zu treffen?

Quasi als kleines Boarditreffen...Ziel des Tages wäre dann, das Wasser und die Luft zu genießen und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Fisch an Land zu bitten 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nairolf (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

ehh was isn maassee?


----------



## leguan8 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Klingt gut dann kann man als Neuling in der Region ja langsam einangeln und mal das Revier kennen lernen wo man moderiert.


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Wie was ist ein "Maassee"?? Ein See, der durch die Maas vollgelaufen ist ;-) Halt n Baggersee...

Dachte da so an einen See bei Roermond, aber das kann man sich ja noch überlegen, wo und wann genau...

Ist nur mal so ein Aufruf...


----------



## nairolf (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Achso, ja ich würde j aauch gerne aber zu weit weg haklt un kein car.


----------



## Stealth (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

wenn der termin passen sollte wäre ich schon dabei


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Wir werden wahrscheinlich keinen Termin finden, wo alle teilnehmen können, die auch Lust dazu haben...leider...aber wir können ja, wenn genug Interesse besteht mal ein wenig abstimmen...noch dazu sollte der Termin kurz vorher ausgemacht werden, damit man schon mal ein kleinen überblick über das wetter hat, aber dazu kommen wir wahrscheinlich später noch...

Im Moment schauen wir erstmal, ob die Idee reichlich Zuspruch findet, aber sieht ja gut aus...vielleicht können wir uns alle ein bisschen kennenlernen...wäre doch bestimmt lustig...die "Kräuter" (bitte nicht wieder angegriffen fühlen ^^) sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen...! Dann kann man sich mal aussprechen und schön in Ruhe zusammen Fische haken...^^

Gruß


----------



## Tewi (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

coole idee,

bin jetzt seid einem monat in holland am arbeiten und würde auch dort mal angeln wollen..
wäre ja echt cool son treffen....


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Wenns so weiter geht, dann umrunden wir beispielsweise den Zuid-Plassen mit unseren aufgebauten Angeln XDXD Im Moment is n bisschen Beißflaute, sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch ca. n Monat rausschieben...aber ist ja nicht schlimm...dürfte auf jeden Fall ne spaßige Aktion werden *gg*


----------



## alex-racer (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hallo,

wenn der termin passen sollte wäre ich auch gerne dabei,
würde noch einen kumpel mitbringen

sind ja dann alles so beklopte wie wir, die jede freie minute am wasser verbringen zum angeln  :q



gruß alex


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Ja logisch...sollten schon paar verrückte dabei sein, sonst wirds ja langweilig XD


----------



## goeddoek (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Moin Thomas #h

Suuuuper Idee #6 Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, wär ich gerne dabei. Ist schon viel zu lange her, dass ich in NL gefischt habe.
Allerdings müsste ich sehr früh Bescheid wissen, da die Anreise ja doch recht lang ist 

Und wie Björn schon schreibt, ist das natürlich 'ne tolle Gelegenheit, die Leute mal kennenzulernen :vik:

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## theundertaker (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Thomas #h
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Dann seht ihr wenigstens mal, dass ich ein recht netter Hobbit, Waldtroll oder wie auch immer bin :vik: Im Gegensatz zu dem, was meine Verwarnungen hier im Board ausdrücken :q

Hoffen wir mal, dass viele kommen können, das wäre doch lustig...


----------



## Jogibär (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hallo,

wenn der Termin paßt, bin ich auch mit dabei. ....aber nicht um 5 oder 6 Uhr morgens. Ich käme dann etwas später nach.|schlaf::g

Super das sich die Mods auch hier einbringen wollen#6

@Thomas,

mach mal Terminvorschläge, dann kann man besser planen.

Gruß 
Jogi


----------



## peterws (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Super Idee, wenn das zeitlich passt wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## krauthi (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ..die "Kräuter" (bitte nicht wieder angegriffen fühlen ^^) sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen...! Dann kann man sich mal aussprechen und schön in Ruhe zusammen Fische haken...^^
> 
> Gruß


Netter  Versuch  

aber  da werde ich dich enttäuschen  müssen    da ich  kurz vor meinem schwedenurlaub stehe  und dort  die big mammas  etwas ärgern werde 

aber nun mal zu deinem eigendlichen thema
vom 10-12 oktober    findet doch schon ein großes memberevent statt  und zwar das bootstreffen in roermond 

was wiederum nicht heißt  das nur   bootsangler dabei sind  bzw  vom boot  aus geangelt werden muss

es kann  selbstverständlich auch    vom ufer aus   auf  räuber geangelt werden 

also schließt euch   dort mit an  und ihr lernt  viel mehr leute kennen  



gruß Krauthi


----------



## theundertaker (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Ist ja kein Zwang, mit angeln zu kommen...war nur ein Vorschlag...

Bei nem Bootstreffen vom Ufer aus angeln? Das will glaub ich keiner...aber naja...

Ich wollte das eigentlich nicht mit nem vorher groß angekündigtem Termin machen...im September auf jeden Fall...wollte einfach mal in den Wetterbericht gucken, wenn es so weit ist und dann einfach nur reinschreiben, wer denn dann am Wochenende mitkommt...

Muss auch erstmal sehen, wann meine Freundin Zeit hat...


Es könnten eigentlich generell mehr Leute so kurzfristige öffentliche Anfragen starten, das wäre doch so mein Anliegen...wenn jemand reinschreibt:

"Fahre am Samstag angeln - dort und dort hin -, wer will kann auch hinkommen...treffen uns um - - Uhr"


----------



## ZooTV (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

würde mich auch mal gerne blicken lassen, wenn Termin stimmt.

Wie bereits gesagt, wäre es wohl am besten, ein paar Tage zu sammeln und dann nen poll starten.


----------



## wilhelm (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Wäre auf jede Fall gerne dabei, allein um dich Thomas mal kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

;-) Gerne


----------



## elch6 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Also wenn der Termin passt, bin ich auch dabei.

Grunz 

Peter


----------



## theundertaker (5. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Ich muss nur mal abwarten, wann meine Freundin Wochenenddienst hat, dann komme ich unverzüglich zur Terminsabsprache XD


----------



## Wohlstandskind (11. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

hey zusammen,

wenn es sich ergibt und der termin passt schließe ich mich an

schöne grüße


----------



## Stealth (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

leute was ist denn nu mit dem treffen??


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

meine freundin macht ne ausbildung und muss erst sehen, welche wochenenden sie frei hat...das erfährt sie heute, dann melde ich mich nochmal...

aber wir können auch nen termin ausmachen...weiß dann halt nur nicht, ob ich dabei sein kann...?


----------



## dc1981 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hi,

wäre ja auch lustig wenn thrööööt ersteller an dem termin dann nicht kann.

interesse wäre auch da, brauch dann nur ne mitfahrgelegenheit.
aber denke mal das es kein problem wäre.:q

Grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Nene, da fragste einfach den Ralf, ob du mitfahren kannst, falls er auch kommt ;-)


----------



## wilhelm (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hallo DC1981 lese den Trööt doch richtig hab ja auch Intresse und nehm dich dann mit.
Denk nochmal übers Wochenende nach 

Gruß Wilhelm

PS: Theundertaker komm mal in die Socken wegens Termin ( oder hast du etwa ein Beamtensyndrom)


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Nee, hab kein Beamtensyndrom...bin ja nur Angestellter 

Ja ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich dann kann, aber wie siehts denn mit dem 06. bzw. 07.09. aus?

Meine Freundin macht grade den praktischen Teil ihrer Ausbildung und bekommt den Dienstplan nur wochenweise...bin also nicht hundertprozentig dabei...

Ab 4. Oktober müsste es dann wieder jedes Wochenende klappen...ist nur etwas spät denk ich mal...

Was sagt ihr denn zum Samstag, dem 06.09.08?
Treffen dann vielleicht am Plas Hatenboer (Kanalweg) oder am Oolderplas, je nachdem, wieviele Leutz mitkommen...
Also am Plas Hatenboer war ich noch nicht, aber da können ja ne Menge Leute hin denk ich mir mal...entweder an den Plassen oder genau dahinter an den Kanal...wie man Lust hat...
Oolderplas ist nur ne Alternative, wenn kaum Wind geht, ansonsten ist das dort nicht schön... |kopfkrat

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Kennste eigentlich das Lieblingstier des Beamten?
Ist die Schnecke, der Beamtenwindhund XD


----------



## wilhelm (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

6ter oder 7ter Neunter würde gehen.Aber schau das deine Herzallerliebste mitkann, ansonsten verschiebe den Termin.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hab sie gefragt...genau sagen kann sie es kurz vorher, aber ein Tag von den beiden dürfte klappen...

Wie siehts bei euch aus? (wilhelm hat ja schon ^^)

Gruß
Thomas

Stelle auch ok?


----------



## dc1981 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo DC1981 lese den Trööt doch richtig hab ja auch Intresse und nehm dich dann mit.
> Denk nochmal übers Wochenende nach
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm
> ...


 
Hallo Wilhelm,

hab ihn ja gelesen.
deswegen hab ich das ja geschrieben ;-)
hätte dich auch dann angesprochen.|wavey:
mir dem we weiß ich noch nicht genau frag nachher aber nochmal nach. haben im moment ein wenig viel um die ohren 

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Stealth (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

stelle wäre mir egal am 6. muss ich bis 12 uhr arbeiten den 7. kann ich ganz...


----------



## köfi01 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hallo Thomas
Das Datum ist mir egal.Die Stelle ist nicht so gut.Da liegen überall Boote.Vieleicht ist es am Kanal besser.Mann müsste mal genau wissen wie viele wir wären,was wir an Platz brauchen.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Ja genau dahinter ist doch der Kanal und da kann sich halt jeder raussuchen, ob am Kanal oder am See...finde das so nicht wirklich so schlecht...da liegen zwar Boote, aber Angelstellen gabs dort ein ganz paar...hab jedenfalls viele dort sitzen sehen...und wie gesagt, genau dahinter ist ja der kanal und da kann man sich ja auch da dran setzen...? Kannst auch was anderes vorschlagen...;-)

Die Anzahl der Leute, welche vielleicht mitkommen zu dem Termin wäre schon interessant, da gebe ich dir recht...


----------



## köfi01 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Ich dachte nur weil wir dort so weit auseinander sind .Aber können wir so machen !!!


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hmm...weiß nicht...man kann sich ja auch enger zusammensetzen und über die Straße gehen und gucken, was die anderen am Kanal machen ist ja nicht so schlimm...ist ja nicht weit...müssen halt genau gegenüber sitzen...


----------



## Jogibär (20. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Hallo,

6. oder 7. September wäre von mir aus ok. das 1. Oktoberwochenende ginge bei mir auch. Ich gebe allerdings zu bedenken, dass der 3. Oktober in Germany ein Feiertag ist ==> langes Wochenende + Oktoberferien. Könnte sein, dass es dann ziemlich überlaufen ist an den Seen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## theundertaker (20. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Deshalb ist der 6. September wahrscheinlich besser...


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Tut euch selbst und anderen den Gefallen und angelt nicht von den Bootsanlegern aus. (Ist glaub ich auch verboten;+) Die eingezeichnete Stelle ist sicherlich fast 2km lang, die 3 Anlegestellen haben davon paar hundert Meter, da bleibt also mehr als genug Platz für Angler.:vik: Leider gibt es immer wieder „Spezialisten“ die meinen dort angeln zu müssen|gr: obwohl es vor den Anlegestellen recht flach ist und besonders dichtes Kraut weit in den See reicht.
Und schön auf die Ruten und anderes Zeugs achten, die Pferde:q haben mir schon 2 kaputt gemacht.:c


----------



## Stealth (31. August 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

mhh der 6. wäre nächste woche steht nun was?


----------



## Jogibär (2. September 2008)

*AW: Boarditreffen??*

Ich muss mich für den 6. raus tun. Fete in der Nachbarschaft.#g
Damit scheidet dann auch der folgende Sonntag aus|schlaf:

Vielleicht ein anderes mal.


----------

